# Totally Random Purchase - Poljot 16 Jewel



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Just had this delivered from ebay, it was a total random purchase and cost a few pence. I dont believe its anything special, but I just went for it on impulse and could do with a bit of history on it.

I could do with your input as to age, movement, gents or ladies watch, intended market and any pics of one in better cosmetic condition than this one. It will be going off for a service and new crystal or polish of the current one soon.

32mm excluding crown and 16mm lugs. 16 jewel. Number from mech : 520672

Many thanks as usual.

Rich


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

well I,ts defitnetly got a good movement comes from the 1st moscow watch fsctory suppose to be the best, as to date I would think late 50s early sixties but I,m no expert, probably a mid size mans and Poljot well thought of.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> well I,ts defitnetly got a good movement comes from the 1st moscow watch fsctory suppose to be the best, as to date I would think late 50s early sixties but I,m no expert, probably a mid size mans and Poljot well thought of.


I agree; a man's watch, made for export rather than the domestic market ("Made in USSR", "16 Jewels" & "Foreign").

The lozenge logo for 1MWF is, I believe, pre '64?

I should say early 60's. The case reminds me very much of my Rodina automatic, as does the dial.

The crystal should polish up well, and the steel cases clean up nicely, better than the peeling chrome I'm trying to restore now... - nice watch!


----------



## mike.s (Feb 17, 2009)

It's an export version of a fairly common Poljot from, I'd early 70s. 1МчЗ logo was present until 1974, according to this excellent site: http://www.netgrafik.ch/russian_logos.htm Interestingly, this site does not show this particular movement. A very sililar 17 jewel movement, however, is shown here as Calibre 41, right at teh top of the page: http://www.netgrafik.ch/movements1.htm

I think the back cover is from another watch.

Replacing the crystal should be very inexpensive, simpler than trying to polish it.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mike.s said:


> It's an export version of a fairly common Poljot from, I'd early 70s. 1МчЗ logo was present until 1974, according to this excellent site: http://www.netgrafik.ch/russian_logos.htm Interestingly, this site does not show this particular movement. A very sililar 17 jewel movement, however, is shown here as Calibre 41, right at teh top of the page: http://www.netgrafik.ch/movements1.htm
> 
> I think the back cover is from another watch.
> 
> Replacing the crystal should be very inexpensive, simpler than trying to polish it.


That website appears to show the lozenge logo until '63, and the pentagon thereafter... I maintain early 60's.

16 jewels would agree with this, by the 70's I think we'd be looking at 17 jewel movements...

I agree about the back; too deep for the movement - from an automatic? (Wondered why it reminded me of that from my Rodina...)


----------



## mike.s (Feb 17, 2009)

chris l said:


> mike.s said:
> 
> 
> > It's an export version of a fairly common Poljot from, I'd early 70s. 1МчЗ logo was present until 1974, according to this excellent site: http://www.netgrafik.ch/russian_logos.htm Interestingly, this site does not show this particular movement. A very sililar 17 jewel movement, however, is shown here as Calibre 41, right at teh top of the page: http://www.netgrafik.ch/movements1.htm
> ...


I actually found its identical twin herepost #13).

So, indeed, 60s and calibre 2608. And, surprize, surprize, correct back as well. Wow, was I wrong


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Must be one of the first Poljots; nice catch!


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Gentlemen, many, many thanks for all your input and time in helping me find out a bit more about this watch. It was as I said, totally a random buy for me and totally out of character for me to go for this in comparison with my other watches...I paid just over Â£3 for it..and it will be soon on its way to Steve at rytetime for a bit of an MOT and crystal replacement, when done I'll put up some more pics.


----------



## mike.s (Feb 17, 2009)

Fray Bentos said:


> Gentlemen, many, many thanks for all your input and time in helping me find out a bit more about this watch. It was as I said, totally a random buy for me and totally out of character for me to go for this in comparison with my other watches...I paid just over Â£3 for it..and it will be soon on its way to Steve at rytetime for a bit of an MOT and crystal replacement, when done I'll put up some more pics.


We only ask for one thing in return - please post a large version of your avatar


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

mike.s said:


> Fray Bentos said:
> 
> 
> > Gentlemen, many, many thanks for all your input and time in helping me find out a bit more about this watch. It was as I said, totally a random buy for me and totally out of character for me to go for this in comparison with my other watches...I paid just over Â£3 for it..and it will be soon on its way to Steve at rytetime for a bit of an MOT and crystal replacement, when done I'll put up some more pics.
> ...


No problem at all....when she calls around again I'll get a big one....pic that is :lol:


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

mike.s said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > mike.s said:
> ...


Hi Mike, could you PM me please re the link you posted that showed 'the identical twin' I omitted to save the link before it was removed from here. Thanks


----------



## mike.s (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Mike, could you PM me please re the link you posted that showed 'the identical twin' I omitted to save the link before it was removed from here. Thanks


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike, will try the search. Did try to PM...then noticed you haven't reached the magic 50 posts, reach that, and a whole new world will become available to you 

Many thanks again, though.


----------



## mike.s (Feb 17, 2009)

Fray Bentos said:


> Thanks Mike, will try the search. Did try to PM...then noticed you haven't reached the magic 50 posts, reach that, and a whole new world will become available to you
> 
> Many thanks again, though.


No problem 

Hint; Second page of the longest topic found by that search, post #13. If you do nto find it, I can cull and post the pics here.


----------

